# Solved: New HDTV, Wireless ethernet?



## Stanhope (Apr 14, 2008)

I just bought a new HDTV, it's a Sony Bravio and it comes with a little internet dongle that Ethernet plugs into to add new features. The only problem is that my office where the router is located is 20ft away. I have a wireless G network running, and either need something that converts Ethernet to wifi or just communicate ethernet to Ethernet through the air. I heard of something that can transfer network data through the power lines in my house but don't know what to look for with that.

Any suggestions?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

heres an example (Not a recommendation, as i have not used this particular model) of a ethernet over power for UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Pack-H...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1230459033&sr=8-2

do not use on an adapter, my friend has these to put ethernet into a garage and it works fine on the socket but not via an adapter ......


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

A wireless access point should also work.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I used a unit called Leapfrog that worked fine. (got it from Best-Buy for about $100)
It sent a clear signal from TV in loft to a portable TV downstairs while I was disabled with a knee repair and unable to negotiate the stairs.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

You need a wireless Ethernet bridge. Linksys makes one as do Netgear (I think) and D-Link.

People use these to get their gaming consoles connected to wireless networks.

Peace...


----------



## Stanhope (Apr 14, 2008)

Great, Thanks!


----------

